# Citadel Ultem Chamber Reducer



## w1tw0lf (11/1/19)

Any one know where I can find one locally ? 

Accidentally broke mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (11/1/19)

w1tw0lf said:


> Any one know where I can find one locally ?
> 
> Accidentally broke mine.


Last I remember this wasn't sold as a loose item from psyclone mods.

I know owner of vape cartel is in the states, so maybe he can organize and bring one back?
@KieranD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (11/1/19)

Would be awesome.


I see they are selling it separately, http://psyclonemods.com/psyclone-citadel-rda-ultem-reducer/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

